# insurance is it needed



## davesreptiles (Sep 10, 2009)

ive been looking at the dangerous wild animals act 1976 and the pet animals act 1951 

under the the DWA act somebody that applies for a licence needs to be insured however if someone is licenced as a pet shop the provisions of the DWA act do not apply so my question is do pet shops need insurance for their DWA species


----------



## waynegarland (Feb 1, 2007)

davesreptiles said:


> ive been looking at the dangerous wild animals act 1976 and the pet animals act 1951
> 
> under the the DWA act somebody that applies for a licence needs to be insured however if someone is licenced as a pet shop the provisions of the DWA act do not apply so my question is do pet shops need insurance for their DWA species


I would imagine that pet shops would have public liability insurance for their business as a rule in case someone was injured in their shop.


----------



## AubreyGecko (Nov 11, 2013)

We used to have a pet shop 
We had public liability insurance and had to ourselves have dwa so we could keep animals that needed a licence in the back room and advertise in the front of the shop

It might have changed now though


----------



## davesreptiles (Sep 10, 2009)

u had a pet shop licence and a dwa licence?


----------



## AubreyGecko (Nov 11, 2013)

Yeah dwa was for at home but we was aloud to advertise animals that needed a license just wasn't aloud to display them in the shop


----------



## davesreptiles (Sep 10, 2009)

if your dwa stock is covered under the pet shop licence you can display the animals in the shop so my question was would you need the insurance if the animals where covered under the pet shop licence as apose to a dwa licence you had a dwa for yours so you would need the insurance but looking at the law i dont think you would need the insurance if they are covered by a pet shop licence i just want to know what other peoples thoughts are on this


----------



## Tim Hallam (Aug 17, 2010)

technically in a petshop any animals controlled under the DWAA have to be offered for sale because it is a pet trader licence - to just display would require a zoo licence , since the home office is not going to approve a zoo licence most shop keepers also have a private DWA licence - now because your average LA is nervous about DWAA for sale many put (illeaglaly I might add) additional conditions prohibiting the sale of animals controlled by the DWAA. hence private licencing


----------



## RasGhul (Dec 3, 2013)

I would have thought that if you have a petshop license then you dont need a licence but not sure really.


----------



## davesreptiles (Sep 10, 2009)

RasGhul said:


> I would have thought that if you have a petshop license then you dont need a licence but not sure really.


Having a pet shop licence does exempt u from getting a dwa licence for that premises so of you dont need the dwa licwnce then surely you dont need the insurance either


----------

